# Question on Timing (easy I think)



## keiko (Aug 14, 2006)

I took the old goat out after sitting in the garage for 5 years and it really runs pretty good. The one problem is that it starts hard when it warms up. I remember turning the distrubitor on way or another to cure this but cant remember. I also remember getting some ping due to the cheap fuel if my memory serves me right Can someone help ?
Thanks Dino


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

When you turn the distributor, you change the timing. Since both symptoms can be fixed by RETARDING the timing, and a Pontiac distributor turns CCW, you must turn it CCW to retard ignition timing. I would use a timing light, and see where you are at now. Retarding the timing might fix the problem....too far will also effect the performance negatively. E


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

welcome Dino....if you turn the vacuum advance diaphragm towards the motor you are advancing the timing, sounds like you need to turn it a touch back toward the firewall to retard it, could also be heat sink on the starter and wires down there make sure they are as far away from your exh. manifolds as possible. if its an older build on the motor you will want to run at least 93 and may need to mix in race gas to get to 101 as it will have 10+:1 compression.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

SOMETHING NOT TO DO: Dont stand the springs on end, under a lift, with a car on it. Let the lift down to compress the spring. Tie the spring with coat hangers. And remove to install in the car......."someone" used to do this in the early 80's......


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Eric, I almost never need to remove my coil springs when I adjust my timing. Sometimes, yes, but not often.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Eric Animal said:


> SOMETHING NOT TO DO: Dont stand the springs on end, under a lift, with a car on it. Let the lift down to compress the spring. Tie the spring with coat hangers. And remove to install in the car......."someone" used to do this in the early 80's......



Oops! wrong thread for this response!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:rofl: almost never


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Will a moderator please move this post to the proper thread....before I start to cry 'cause everyone is teasin' me!!......:rofl:....


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

coat hangers Even!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

It was all we could afford, back in the "good ol' days"...before the EPA, OSHA, orange cones, and yellow vests with day-Glo stripes were invented....heck I used to ride my bike 200 miles each way in the snow to get to school.........:willy: I'm going to bed now....G'night!


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

The universal coat hanger. I have used them as exhaust hangers, to keep doors closed, even as welding rods.:seeya:



Another trick for metal dashes, that the holes have gotten to large for the screw, is to take a wire thread from a cleaning brush and double it up insert it in the hole. To take up the space, or have it doubled over the screw so it rides all the threads on both sides, and screw that in the hole.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I wonder if a coat hanger would help on my electrical problems? :rofl:


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Uphill both ways???.....:lol:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Instg8ter said:


> Uphill both ways???.....:lol:


Yes, and with no chain guard either...


----------



## keiko (Aug 14, 2006)

Instg8ter said:


> welcome Dino....if you turn the vacuum advance diaphragm towards the motor you are advancing the timing, sounds like you need to turn it a touch back toward the firewall to retard it, could also be heat sink on the starter and wires down there make sure they are as far away from your exh. manifolds as possible. if its an older build on the motor you will want to run at least 93 and may need to mix in race gas to get to 101 as it will have 10+:1 compression.


Thanks, will give it a try and just turn it a little at a time


----------

